# "Freshwater" Stonefish



## konenn (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry if this is the wrong spot or this has already been asked  

Does anyone have any basic information about them? Hes in a 55g by himself, and about 6in and fat, I was wondering what would be best to feed him. I've been using feeder fish (just now found out thats a bad idea :shock: ). I put in an earthworm and it ended up by his little cave. He bit it once and then spat it out :sad: im not sure if its because he wasnt hungry or he was scared of it. 

Also what would be the ideal temperature, ph, and SG?

Would there be any tankmates that coul survive? He seems to eat everything that goes in the tank :-( 

Just want the best for my fish  

Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance for the help


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddball, Stonefish.htm
-Some general info there.

I would suggest frozen silversides, market prawns (any shrimp really), tilapia, whitefish, squid, bloodworms, earthworms/leaf worms, ghost shrimp gut-loaded, freeze-dried and frozen krill, crayfish, etc. If it's still stuck on feeders, instill a starving period. 

78F
1.005-1.009

IMHO, these fish would be better suited for a species-only tank.
Though, you could essentially try archers. More so of a top dwelling fish, that gets fairly large enough. Not a huge competition with feeding, and non-bothersome of the stonefish.


----------



## konenn (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks for the link and information flamingo  Got him to eat a worm over the weekend  

It's good to give him a variety of foods, not just one right?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Right .
You should have a "staple food," with a variation in diet every other day.


----------



## Daeorn (Dec 13, 2006)

I have one as well, with larger fish. He's in with a brackish snowflake moray, a larger dragon goby, and archers.

He mainly eats feeders, half earthworms, and I'm starting him on markey shrimp


----------



## konenn (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks again Flamingo  

I was wondering what gut-loaded ghost shrimp were  Do you just feed the shrimp before putting them in the tank?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

You would need to "gutload" them, or in other words, stuff them full of food .
Having a spare tank, with shrimp, and ample feedings, would help out greatly.


----------



## konenn (Sep 18, 2007)

What would be some good foods to feed them?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Flake food should do fine


----------



## konenn (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks again for the help flamingo, I really appreciate it (and so does my fish) :mrgreen: 

One more quick question, would ghost shrimp be a good "staple food" with the occasional earth worm and whitefish?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

No problem .

I would use krill and market shrimp, as a staple.
Gut-loaded ghost shrimp would be a good transition, and a "snack," but not a full staple diet.


----------



## konenn (Sep 18, 2007)

Alright, I'll try and get some krill and market shrimp  How would you go about feeding them to him since there frozen? Just sink them and wait, or would getting tongs or something and making them look alive be better?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

If you unthaw them in warm water, they should sink.
Otherwise, "squeeze" the air bubbles out in a seperate container, and put them in the tank.

If the fish will eat from tongs, i'd say go for it .


----------



## konenn (Sep 18, 2007)

Alright, i'll try and get some as soon as possible  

Thanks again for the wonderfull advice


----------



## Elisa (Sep 12, 2008)

I would not advice adding things not meant for fish tanks unless you boil them clean. You can add things like a bubble stone with air pump,this provides a nice bubble string to the top and provides extra oxygen for the future fish. Also, fake driftwood always makes a popular choice. Just be creative. They also have cute little fake snails with signs saying "no fishing" if you dont mind alittle humor. The possibilities are endless. Just dont overcrowd it to leave swimming room for the future fishy. Also, another attractive things is to get fake short grass or clovers and put them in a little patch on the bottom, this gives alittle cute patch almost like grass. Let me know if you need more help. Have fun. 
---------------------
Elisa

Guaranteed ROI


----------

